# Don’t Ask ...



## Moira Palmer (Mar 7, 2012)

Funny but true -


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

When I finish the cardigan I am making,I will try making Wire Bracelets,bought all I need Jigs, wire,and I have lots of beads,


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

????????????


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

:sm09: :sm24:


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Good excuse.


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Brilliant!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Moira Palmer said:


> Funny but true -


Excellent!!!!! It's the perfect excuse. And totally valid.

Hazel


----------



## Eichhornchen (Sep 16, 2017)

I love it but I'm going to change it to Knitting. Don't ask. I'm knitting today.


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

yep then I look around my house and do a marathon clean then I craft and feel better rofl
Tonda


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Cute!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Awesome


----------

